# 2nd lottery



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

whens the 2nd lottery to be held? im on teh game and fish site and cannot find any info on it


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I think they are past the 2nd lottery. The application deadline for the 3rd lottery was Aug. 10th. I was told by the GnF that the results for the 3rd lottery will be out about the week of August 29th.


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

I sure hope it's out before bowhunting opener so we can use those doe tags.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

the 2nd lottery is going to be held in late august according to the North Dakota game and fish website, you wont ge your tags until the end of september, at least thats how its been for me the last 2 years.


----------

